
Lightning Talks from ArticJS 2016 - williamle8300
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pjy0zhcvpD8&list=TLNMJBFTElLxcyNjAxMjAxNg
======
williamle8300
All these videos are from @adjy_leak. Just cross-posting for convenience.

